# 2nd Annual Squirrel Hunting Classic



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Hopefully I did this right and you guys can read it. Everyone is welcome, if you have any questions shoot me a call, my numbers on the flyer. Thanks and I hope to see you there.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Where will the hunt take place?


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

You can hunt where ever you want as long as you have permission and are back to the weigh-in location by 5pm. Last year we had guys that traveled to Brown City, Yale , Lake Orion , and Port Huron. If you research it there quite a few areas of state land between Macomb, Oakland, and St. Clair counties. Here's a picture of what's at stake. The large trophy is the traveling trophy that the winning team keeps for the year. There are a set of small trophies that go to each of the 1st team members. Hope you can make it out. It a fun day for sure.


----------



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good time. How many teams did u have last year?


----------



## bassmanz7 (Feb 6, 2011)

So, how many teams are you planning on showing up this year?
Is this part of the one in Clio? Same guys running it?


----------



## migunsmith (Feb 5, 2013)

This does sound like a lot of fun but i was unable to get the poster to download where i could read it. Is there anyway i could get the sign up info and sign in info from you? Where do i go to register and where is the final weigh in?


----------



## rtcatzrt600 (Apr 16, 2005)

Not associated with the guys from clio. I know the "Clio" duo of Rich Kelley and Steve Lehr very well. You should send them some props for copying their format and trophy.


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

rtcatzrt600 said:


> Not associated with the guys from clio. I know the "Clio" duo of Rich Kelley and Steve Lehr very well. You should send them some props for copying their format and trophy.


No this hunt isn't associated with the Chrome Squirrel hunt. It's definitly paterned after theirs. Even though our hunt is different in few senses, I am careful to make the participants aware that this was not my idea. I wish it was because it is a great one. I started this hunt up not to be a copy cat but rather because it looked like so much fun and not everyone can make it over to the Clio area. I actually spoke to one of the organizers of the Chrome hunt and let him know I used their format. I hope I didn't step on any toes, just thought it looked like a great time during what can sometimes be a long winter. :chillin:


----------



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with copying, I've seen the chrome one on MOOD for a couple years now and like u to far from my hunting grounds. What kind of turn out are u expecting?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Reel_Addiction said:


> Nothing wrong with copying, I've seen the chrome one on MOOD for a couple years now and like u to far from my hunting grounds. What kind of turn out are u expecting?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
So far the response has been great. It's hard to give and exact count at this point because there is no pre-registration. Judging by the amount of calls that have come in I'm expecting a good crowd.


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds awesome, I wasn't able to make it to the chrome squirrel because of some things but hopefully I can get a teammate and do the hunt.


----------



## Skeet 150 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great to see other hunts pop up in other areas, just would of like to seen them come up with there trophy design.


----------



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

So who out there is gonna be hunting? What was the weight that one last years hunt?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmanz7 (Feb 6, 2011)

so, how did the squirrel hunt turn out?
many teams?
many squirrels?


----------

